# Singing Pumpkins



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first year as a Halloween home owner and wanted to do something to make sure that the TOTS remembered to come back. I am one of three houses on our block that hand out candy, but the street over get's hundreds of TOTS. I put a sign up to come see the spooky singing pumpkins and got about 120 TOTS.

Attached are pictures, including my wife and my first child, the youngest TOT (5 Weeks) we saw that night.

My wife want's to keep it kid-friendly, so I'm thinking next year of putting a FCG on the roof and having a double axworthy going through the yard.

If I have time I would like to do a pumpkin-rot kind of pumpkin king to put behind the pumpkins.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well done! I think a FCG would be a great addition to your decorations. Everyone that comes to my "haunted yard" loves my FCG. I admit, she is my favorite of all my props. If you haven't made one I suggest going to http://hedstorm.net/HAUNT/index.html, that is where I got the directions to make my FCG and she actually looks like a real see-through ghost without the big white styrofoam head killing the sheerness of her. I am with you as to adding the Pumpkinrot pumpkin/skeleton to your yard. I am a huge fan of Pumpkinrot and I carved all my window pumpkins this year with PR in mind. Don't worry, word will spread about your yard and I bet next year you have twice as many trick or treaters...and fans. :jol:


----------

